# About to start an Anadrol 50 (oxymetholone) cycle, anyone else try it before?



## huesoloco (May 11, 2005)

I heard it's the best stuff there is, but it's pretty bad for the liver. So I plan to get on some milk thistle while I cycle, and have some novaldex on the side for emergency. I already tried a cycle of 1AD and kept all my gains, kept all the weight, even through rugby season of mainly just running. So any experiences or whatever would be great.


----------



## Celtic Bhoy (May 11, 2005)

Anadrol 50 is the strongest and, at the same time, also the most effective oral steroid. The compound has an extremely high androgenic effect, which goes hand in hand with an extremely intense anabolic component. For this reason, dramatic gains in strength and muscle mass can be achieved in a very short time. An increase in body weight of 10 - 15 pounds or more in only 14 days is not unusual. Water retention is considerable, so that the muscle diameter quickly increases and the user gets a massive appearance within record time. Since the muscle cell draws a lot of water, the entire muscle system of most athletes looks smooth, in part even puffy. Anadrol does not cause a qualitative muscle gain but rather a quantitative one, which in the off-season is quite welcome. Anadrol "lubricates" the joints since water is stored there as well. On the one hand this is a factor in the enormous increase of strength and, on the other hand, it allows athletes with joint problems a painless workout. Power lifters in the higher weight classes are sold on Anadrol. A strict diet, together with the simultaneous intake of Nolvadex and Proviron, can significantly reduce water retention so that a distinct increase in the solid muscles is possible. By taking Anadrol the athlete experiences an enormous "pump effect" during the workout in the exercised muscles. The blood volume in the body is significantly elevated causing a higher blood supply to the muscles during workout. Anadrol increases the number of red blood cells, allowing the muscle to absorb more oxygen. The muscle thus has a higher endurance and performance level. Consequently, the athlete can rely on great power and high strength even after several sets. The highly androgenic effect of Anadrol stimulates the regeneration of the body so that the often feared "over training" is unlikely. Although Anadrol is not a steroid used in preparation for a competition, it does help more than any other steroid during dieting to maintain the muscle mass and to allow an intense workout. Many bodybuilders therefore use it up to about one week before a competition, solving the problem of water retention by taking anti-estrogens and diuretics so that they will appear bulky and hard when in the limelight. 

As for the dosage, opinions differ. A dosage sufficient for any athlete would be 0,5 - 0,8 mg per pound of body weight/day. This corresponds to 1-4 tablets; i.e. 50-200 mg/day. Under no circumstances should an athlete take more than four tablets in any given day. We are of the opinion that a daily intake of three tablets should not be exceeded. Those of you who would like to try Anadrol 50 for the first time should begin with an intake of only one 50 mg tablet. After a few days or even better, after one week, the daily dosage can be increased to two tablets, one tablet each in the morning and evening, taken with meals. Athletes who are more advanced or weigh more than 220 pounds can increase the dosage to 150 mg/day in the third week. This dosage, however, should not be taken for periods longer than two to three weeks. Anadrol 50 should not exceed six weeks. After discontinuing Anadrol, it is important to continue steroid treatment with another compound since, otherwise, a drastic reduction takes place and the user, as is often observed, within a short period looks the same as before the treatment. No other anabolic/androgenic steroid causes such a fast and drastic loss in strength and mass as does Anadrol 50. Athletes continue their treatment with injectable testosterone such as Sustanon 250 or Testosterone Enanthate for several weeks. Body builders often combine Anadrol with Deca-Durabolin or Testosterone to build up strength and mass. A very effective stack which is also favored by professionals consists of Anadrol 100 mg +/day, Parabolan 228 mg +/week, and Sustanon 500 mg +/week. This stack quickly improves strength and mass but it is not suitable for and steroid novices. Anadrol 50 is to be taken seriously and the prevailing bodybuilder mentality "more is better" is out of place. 

Anadrol 50 is unfortunately also the most harmful oral steroid. Its intake can cause many considerable side effects. Since it is I 7-alpha alkylated it is very liver-toxic. Most users can expect certain pathological changes in their liver values after approximately one week. An increase in liver values of both the enzymes GOT and GPT also called transaminases, often cannot be avoided. Elevated GOT and GPT values are indications of hepatitis, i.e. a liver infection. Those who discontinue oxymetholone will usually show normal values within two months. Longer intake and/or higher doses can cause a yellow discoloration of fingernails, eyes, or skin Jaundice). This is because oxymetholone induces an increase of biliburin in the liver, producing a bile pigment, which causes the yellow discoloring of the skin. The liver enzyme gamma-GT also reacts sensitively to the oxymetholone, causing it to elevate. If high dosages of Anadrol 50 are taken over a long period, there is an increased risk that the described liver changes could end up damaging the liver. During the intake of Anadrol 50, the liver values, GOT, GPT, bilirubin, gamma--GT and alkaline phosphatase (AP), as well as the LDH/HBDH quotient, should always be checked by a competent physician. Anadrol 50 (representing all oxymetholone containing steroid products) is the only anabolic/androgenic steroids, which was linked with liver cancer. 

The compound oxymetholone easily converts into estrogen. This causes signs of feminization (e.g. gynecomastia) and the already mentioned water retention, which in turn requires the intake of antiestrogens (e.g. Nolvadex and Proviron) and an increased use of diuretics (e.g. Lasix) before a competition. The increased water retention, in addition to the aesthetical problems, can be further detrimental since it may cause high blood pressure. In extreme cases the intake of an anti-hypertensive drug, e.g. Catapres, may be necessary. Oxymetholone doesn't convert to DHT. However, it is a potent androgen. Bodybuilders who experience severe steroid acne caused by Anadrol can get this problem under control by using the prescription drug Accutane. 

Other possible side effects may include headaches, nausea, vomiting, stomach aches, lack of appetite, insomnia, and diarrhea. The athlete can expect a feeling of "general indisposition" with the in-take of Anadrol which is completely in contrast to Dianabol which conveys a "sense of well-being". The increased aggressiveness is caused by the resulting high level of androgen and occurs mostly when large quantities of testosterone are "shot" simultaneously with the Anadrol. The body's own production of testosterone is considerably reduced since Anadrol has an inhibiting effect on the hypothalamus, which in turn completely reduces or stops the release of GnRH (gonadotropin releasing hormone). For this reason the intake of testosterone-stimulating compounds such as HCG and Clomid is absolutely necessary to maintain the hormone production in the testes.


----------



## Mudge (May 11, 2005)

I've never run it alone, and never would. Keeping gains from anadrol would be a miracle in itself, and as for the weight gain, its almost all in my legs.


----------



## huesoloco (May 11, 2005)

I have read all about it. Two of my friends took it for 6 weeks. One lost most of his gains, the other kept it. I think the matter of keeping gains is if your body has the potential to hold that much weight or not. The one that kept it was a big guy.


----------



## Mudge (May 11, 2005)

Doing over 5000 calories I picked up a pound a day for 3 weeks, when I came off the drol I was still on injectables. Slowly the gains went away, and like I said I never really saw upper body gains other than strength, any size was always lower body for me.


----------



## Tough Old Man (May 11, 2005)

I probably shouldn't put this up but so be it.

Back in the mid 70's we all did ri=oughly the same cycles. For myself over 7 years i went from 249lbs to 340lbs. No such thing as cutting. Just eat all the eggs and beef you could along with as much water and OJ you could drink. Take plenty of vitamins and here was your cycle

1-6 anadrol...............For strength
1-12 Test.................Aggression
Off for 3 weeks
1-6 D-bol..................For size
1-12 Test
off for 3 weeks. 
If blood work which you had every 3 weeks came out good you just kept re cycling. 
This is what the doctor order and told us that what the anadrol , D-bol and Test was for. Never ever heard the words Deca in those days. I could name a lot of names you all know that seen the same doctor i did in San Gabriel Calif. Doctor was Dr. ( K ) Robert Kerr.


----------



## Mudge (May 11, 2005)

I've gone up to 200mg of anadrol a day, awesome for strength but I dont see much upper body size from it. Yes the weight is there, but I am not the only person you will hear say they dont know where it went. It does go to my legs but really little to nowhere else, it seems to pad itself here and there but in my arms it never showed much, and my arms grow WITH everything else if its gains I'm going to keep.

Dbol is cheaper, and easier on the body for its doseage quanity. I'd vote dbol for someone before drol unless they had a purpose going after anadrol. IMO keepable weight is not a good reason to go after drol, in my experience. Maybe with one hellaciously heavy injectable cycle and a very high percentage of protein calories, but I dont know about that.


----------



## Mudge (May 11, 2005)

If someone could make drol that didn't give me mean side effects past 4 weeks and raise my liver values, I'd be all over it.

I love drol more than maybe a lot of people, a fair number of people hear about it but never try it because they are happy with dbol, and are maybe afraid of drols legendary side effects. But it does hit me in the sides department if I go high or long.

I had to run 15x540mg of saw palmetto ED to control my BPH, losing REM cycles at night because you have to leak screws me over bigtime. You may find yourself having the bladder of a 70 year old who has to piddle constantly even if its only a teaspoon.

Gyno, yes gyno. After about 4 weeks it really got to my nipps, I was "cruising" at a "low" 100mg ED. It took awhile to get rid of that.

Blood pressure for me is never too bad on anything, I get lucky there perhaps, but I never ever salt my food and I eat a lot of homecooked stuff - processed foods are often laden with salt.

Liver, it does hit the liver. I've seen it myself.

Your best bet with drol, unless you are schooled in the matter yourself through experience with it a couple times + blood work, dont go over 30 days and dont go over 100mg a day. Split your doses in half. Some people get uncontrollable headaches and loss of appetite on a mere 50mg a day, I know a guy that hates dbol and test because he bloats up hugely on even 15mg of dbol ED or anymore than 250mg of test a week. Everyone is different. I love the drol, but it is taxing on the body. Be smart with it, no big doses and no long term stuff.


----------



## Tha Don (May 12, 2005)

Mudge said:
			
		

> Dbol is cheaper, and easier on the body for its doseage quanity. I'd vote dbol for someone before drol unless they had a purpose going after anadrol. IMO keepable weight is not a good reason to go after drol, in my experience


drols' gains don't seem to be worth the costs/sides from what i've heard, dbol seems like the better choice between the 2, however i have come across the guys who will swear by drol for strength size and aggression sayin that drol turns you into a monster, well apparently so dose dbol but dbol is cheaper and with less sides so i'd go with that, but i can't really judge as i have not tried drol yet, trying out dbol now


----------



## Mudge (May 12, 2005)

I dont get aggression, I think they are letting the confidence boosting effect get to their little egos.

Basically, the easier the gains come the easier they go. This is why people use terms like "solidify" when they talk primo and EQ, it is unfortunately not the best word to use, but compare it to being natural. If you can add 1/8th on your arms in a month naturally, you are probably going to keep it if you keep up with your diet and so on.


----------



## huesoloco (May 13, 2005)

the thing about Dbol is that it stays in the sys for 18 monthes but drol is only in for 2...so that played heavily in my decis


----------



## Celtic Bhoy (May 13, 2005)

Dbol only stays (or is detectable)in the system for 5 or 6 weeks. anadrol is about 8 weeks


----------



## Stu (May 13, 2005)

huesoloco said:
			
		

> the thing about Dbol is that it stays in the sys for 18 monthes but drol is only in for 2...so that played heavily in my decis


 your confusing dbol with deca


----------



## Tha Don (May 13, 2005)

huesoloco said:
			
		

> the thing about Dbol is that it stays in the sys for 18 monthes but drol is only in for 2...so that played heavily in my decis


  

where the hell did you hear that? Larry is right, dbol will be out your system within in a few weeks!


----------



## Mudge (May 13, 2005)

Yep, you got some bad info there. Dbol has a shorter half life than drol, so common sense tells you its not going to stay in the body longer.

Oral dbol detection time, 5 - 6 weeks.


----------



## huesoloco (May 13, 2005)

Sorry I was thinkin of Deca.


----------



## huesoloco (May 13, 2005)

http://www.steroid.com/effect.php 

Well damn lol, Dbol is almost right up there with Drol and the sides are alot less. i guess maybe Ill try Dbol first then. I'll see what I have access too and decide then.


----------



## Stu (May 13, 2005)

huesoloco said:
			
		

> http://www.steroid.com/effect.php
> 
> Well damn lol, Dbol is almost right up there with Drol and the sides are alot less. i guess maybe Ill try Dbol first then. I'll see what I have access too and decide then.


 Smart move


----------



## Mudge (May 13, 2005)

Dbol is good stuff, its no anadrol but its good stuff. Since you can run dbol longer safely though I would once again never steer anyone to drol unless they knew exactly what they were looking for, which only comes from experience.

If you think you are going to gain 20-50 pounds or some shit and keep it then I'm sorry you dont want anadrol.


----------



## CARLITOnorth_UK (Dec 28, 2009)

i just come of my 1st cycle for 6 weeks 50mg a day, yeah it got me bigger and stronger.
ive come off them for a rest, and ive lost most of my gains so i dont see the point of taking them? any one no why you take them if you are just going to lose all your gain's!


----------



## weldingman (Dec 28, 2009)

Listen man, your not going to get an 8% body fat on anadrol or dbol. Just on those you will blow up like a frog. You will hold  a lot of water. You want keep nothing on anadrol, doesnt matter what kind of PTC you do.


----------



## Road Warrior (May 21, 2010)

I did a Cycle of Anadrol for 4 Weeks With 2cc of Test a week. I started the Cycle around 180 and finished at around 200. My Bench went from repping 195 to 255 in 4 weeks. Now I was lucky a month after my cycle my weight had remained the same and my bench dropped to 235 I did not get gyno and my liver is ok. Now 2 months later my weight was up to 208 but now I am cutting and am down to 196.  I guess the only reason my weight stayed is because I had a great diet. This all happened in November and I am debating if I am gonna do another cycle but I probably wont becuase I got no test.


----------



## Supermans Daddy (May 21, 2010)

OK let me get this right, heavy sides, unkeepable gains, effects bladder control, lots of water retention, heavy stress on liver. Like Mudge said, unless you got crazy experience and a damn good reason for this, why would anyone chose Anadrol over D bol.

Peace and Love


----------



## jcar1016 (May 21, 2010)

And on a for real note A-bombs literally make me projectile vomit I hate the shit LOLOL but thats just me some like the strengthy gains. I could see for a powerlifting comp or somethin otherwise its just a waste IMO


----------



## Supermans Daddy (May 21, 2010)

jcar1016 said:


> And on a for real note A-bombs literally make me projectile vomit I hate the shit



Distance is important Homey ! LOLOL



Peace and Love


----------



## jcar1016 (May 21, 2010)

Supermans Daddy said:


> Distance is important Homey ! LOLOL
> 
> 
> 
> Peace and Love


 If thats the case I got it on lock down. wall sprayin homey its fugly


----------



## barrym (Sep 8, 2010)

I see this is way after the bell lol...but I will say it anyways. First I would say to run dbol, most likely you have already. The next step for orals (stacked with test) would be the oral tren. The rumors of liver toxic effects can not be proven. I am on it right now, jump started with tren ace inject. I do high doses of test (like first 2-3 weeks 2g range), as I go by feel. This cycle ran first 3 weeks on high tcyp 250 (alls I had, woulda done sust 270). I got the rest of gear 21/2 weeks in, have been on the tren oral and inject for a week and the results are crazy, solid. My strength is not up, but then again I am weighing 15 lbs more and have actually lost fat (one of the positives of tren). I am running 750mcg daily and feeling good so far (milk thisle and liv52 daily). I don't have a place to keep it cool, so I am skipping hcg all together, but will be doing clomid only @150mgs day pct...then running ana50's for the first 2 weeks to kick start (they say never run it with test, better alone at 150g ed. MY 2 CENTS L8R


----------



## unclem (Sep 8, 2010)

i love drol and have done alot of it over the yrs. i havent kept nothing from wat i gained on drol, nothing. i love it more than d-bol becauise i get super strong cycled with test cyp and susp its a great strength cycle. but the highest ive ever gone was 250mg ed but now 150 and thats tops but alot i go 100 mg. d-bol i use for good pumps as it dont work nearly as good for sheer size and strength. but i get blood work done ever 3 months and i have low level values on liver. real low but, i always use organ protectors like mudge said.


----------



## barrym (Sep 9, 2010)

ana50/oxy true, I did some last year, the first week I appeared to have gained 15lbs over night, then it dropped off, even on cycle, I really knew I should up the level from 3x50mg to 4 or even 5 but the obvious reports, studies say you are a dumb mo fo. last night I bumbed it to 1000 mcg of tren oral ace and I knew it was over the amount right away, sleep was not great, ached and just feel off even this morning, but it is fu**in unreal, much better than drol.....of course this time I am smarter and stacking bit, 500 mg of inject tren ace this week alone, with 1500mg tcyp (4th week this level on the tcyp 2500/2250/2000/1500) so it is hard to say (and of course the letrozole is keeping the water off, titties out completely and dry is a good look with pumped size). I have gained close to 20lbs this past 4 weeks....nothing beyond for sure with these levels but solid long lasting (conditioning is so hard one feels as though to pass out walkiing up the street, no lie on that it zapps conditioning). THERE IS A NEW CHEAP MASS BUILDER IN TOWN (KINDA NEW LOL) AND ITS FENA ALL THE WAY...I WOULD FORGET THE DROL AND REPLACE IT, TRY IT AND YOU WILL AGREE


----------

